# puppies at 4 weeks,,,,,,,,,,,,,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here are the pups at 4 weeks,,,,,


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous collie I love the pup in the first pics colouring they are all lovely


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Really lovely pics, ur doing a good job with them all  i still wanna black one 

1st brown pup reminds me of a border terrier.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

............


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww bless em, they change so quick


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

another 4 weeks and they can go to new homes,


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

oh bless, and they are on a colour co-orindated bed!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Gemma83 said:


> oh bless, and they are on a colour co-orindated bed!


yes they are,,,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww they are gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

They are soooooo KISSABLE!!!! Have you found them a new homes?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes i think so,,,, not to sure about the little boy,,,,he may still be available,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

they are gorgeous. If i could i would have one.........


----------

